
How Psychopaths See the World - lnguyen
https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/555335/?single_page=true
======
raarts
Psychopaths need to be studied more. Especially the ones that don't end up in
prison. They generally escape attention, but still are ruining people's lives.

